# Many great dogs scheduled to be killed this week, Save One Zanesville Ohio Pound



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please Crosspost:

The pound in Zanesville, OH, 740-453-0273 is jammed full. Many dogs will be euthanized this week, so rescues are desparately needed.
*Please check out the site to see the many great dogs---altered dogs, labs, beagles, basset mix, saint mix, many, many more.*
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH285.html
Please call the pound or email me at [email protected] if you can help. Please get the word out to help save lives!
Thanks in advance!


----------

